# what do you think?



## limbbolt (Feb 2, 2004)

Is a 300 60x on the five spot harder to do than a 300 30x on a three spot target?


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Nope


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

30x is much harder


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

30x is much harder than a 60x, 30x is about precision.. 60x is about stamina


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

I have had way more60x rounds than 30x rounds so I would say 30x is harder. 

Ratio of 15 to 1 maybe.


----------



## Mgs. Co. Mafia (Mar 1, 2012)

I have shot tons of 450s on vegas but the best x count ive had on them wasa 42x. For me a 300-60x comes easy compared to a 30x vegas score. Thats a good question you have asked though!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> I have had way more60x rounds than 30x rounds so I would say 30x is harder.
> 
> Ratio of 15 to 1 maybe.


probably because you used that Phase stuff


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

brtesite said:


> probably because you used that Phase stuff


Dont under estimate the 8x X-View and 3rd axis leveling


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Vegas round 30X is much harder.The ten ring on the Vegas is the X on a 5-spot. Trying to hit a dime size X everytime is tough. 27X is my best on that round.
N7709K is right,the 5 spot is all about stamina over 60shots.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

both of them are hard imo


----------



## limbbolt (Feb 2, 2004)

OK you lost me what is "Phase Stuff"??


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

limbbolt said:


> OK you lost me what is "Phase Stuff"??



:moviecorn


Yeah whats this phase stuff. Pridgen tells me a $1900.00 bow wont help someone like me with ten cents worth of talent. I want to know about this phase stuff:tongue:

DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> :moviecorn
> 
> 
> Yeah whats this phase stuff. Pridgen tells me a $1900.00 bow wont help someone like me with ten cents worth of talent. I want to know about this phase stuff:tongue:
> ...


Darrin M is much more well-versed in the 2013 DM "Phase-inhibitor" than I. I understand, however that the 2013 DM's improved formula is superior to the other past versions of "Phase Inhibitor". Problem is that phase inhibitor is sooo very popular that it is almost always on back-order, even more so than those magical boxes of 60X 300's and super fantastic special boxes of 30X 300's that people keep trying to buy their way into....
Marvin the Martian has nothing over the 2013 DM "Phase-Inhibitor"!!!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

It is hard enough to stay out of the "nine" let alone shoot a "10" or an "x". 29 x the best I`ve ever done. Lots of 28 `s and 27`s......not lately though!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Went to Kishwaukee Club in Ill last Sunday,they had a 600 Vegas round.I shot a 598 with 48 super Xs. Staying in the ten that long is really hard to do. 20 ends of three,lots-o-walking back and forth to targets,LOL
Don Ward


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

30x is waaaay harder
I've shot about 10-12 60x's, best vegas x could is 28 which i've shot 4 times

Best x count on a vegas 600 round was a 599 56x in practice


----------

